# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Random Sad Thing I Wrote, Opinions?

## Logicalmale

The weight of my mistakes crashes down
Tidal waves bearing tears of regret,
Trading my heart and hands
For a second chance,
Or a way to remove the pain.

And the way that I dealt with things in the past was to seal them up and ignore them
But recently I've found,
It's getting increasingly harder
To resolve my emotions
These conjugating notions
Seem to pile up, get me in a rut,
Of which I'm unsure how to escape.

And as the blows beat down on me once again,
I try to find some support,
A shoulder for me to lean on and then
Reinforcements for the battles I have fought.

I'm not sure I can do this anymore
Waist deep in my own regrets,
I know it will follow me,
Until my wants and needs are met.

But that's not the way it works.
It's not how it works.
They won't let me get what I want.

----------


## Carôusoul

> The weight of my mistakes crashes down
> Tidal waves bearing tears of regret,
> Trading my heart and hands
> For a second chance,
> Or a way to remove the pain.
> 
> And the way that I dealt with things in the past was to seal them up and ignore them
> But recently I've found,
> It's getting increasingly harder
> ...



It's ok, if a little bit cliche.

----------

